# Parking Lot Rant



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I had ignorant people who could give two shakes less about anyone but themselves. I am referring to those people who must park right next to you close as possible putting your car at risk for door dents and dings. I purposely park away from you a holes so that my car is safe, and you still feel the need to park right next to me and hit your car door into my car leaving at least $200 worth of repairs.

Well I stopped at Taco Bell after my son's Dr appointment and we went in to eat. Now when I parked it was away from the 3 other cars in the parking lot. Apparently THAT GUY parked next to me and threw his/her door open causing a small dent (this thing is MASSIVE in my eyes). Unfortunately the perpetrator hit and ran.... I'm so mad as I haven't even had the car a full 2 weeks yet. So once back in town I went to the body shop and it'll be 187.50 if they can do it paintless, or 912.xx if they have to fix and paint... Meaning I'll just have to deal with it, I loath stupid people. Sorry end rant, here are some cell phone pics.


























Thought about just leaving it, cuz making an insurance claim on something so small would not offset the increase in premiums in my head. What would you do in this situation?


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Goto the dent doctor or similar place. I had that done to my minivan, they massage the metal out and you would never know it had a ding on it. It cost about a $100.00 for that same size ding.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Really!? Hmm I'll have to check around then, you think even with a slight crease in the dent. My phone didn't really catch that to well.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

These guys have all the precision and fancy tools that are able to get behind the fender. I watch them do it. It took about an hour or so. My van was actually worse than your ding, what's important is that it didn't damage the actual paint on the car and it appears fine from the picture. Google dent doctor or similar and find someone local. Trust me it'll be the best $100.00 you'll spend, and you'll feel good again.


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ouch! Seriously, only a matter of time before we all get them...:angry:


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I know how you guys feel lol. I always park in the back of the lot away from everyone else and I still got dinged. This happened to me on both my Civic and G6


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I stopped by Costco today on the way home. Costco....HUGE parking lot....not very busy on a weekday. I parked Waaaaay out in the corner of the lot. Closest car was a small pickup truck, about 6 spaces away, and I know that they work at Costco. There had to be 30 spaces between me and everyone else besides said truck. I'm in there for about 25 minutes. I come out and a Honda Civic is parked dead beside me.

Luckily, now no damage occurred, but really! ALL those spaces and they gotta park beside me. I think people do this just to piss us off!


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

You must have the Cruze model with the magnetic car attractor.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

I have the same thing, get really upset at THOSE PEOPLE. Really really upset. But Jesus forgives me for worse, so...


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

LadyInBlue said:


> You must have the Cruze model with the magnetic car attractor.


I guess that is a possibility!

Sent from my ADR6400L using AutoGuide App


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I stopped by Costco today on the way home. Costco....HUGE parking lot....not very busy on a weekday. I parked Waaaaay out in the corner of the lot. Closest car was a small pickup truck, about 6 spaces away, and I know that they work at Costco. There had to be 30 spaces between me and everyone else besides said truck. I'm in there for about 25 minutes. I come out and a Honda Civic is parked dead beside me.
> 
> Luckily, now no damage occurred, but really! ALL those spaces and they gotta park beside me. I think people do this just to piss us off!


This is why I keep a notepad and a pen in my glove box. I love to leave little passive-aggressive notes under someone's windshield wiper when they piss me off. Might not stop then from being a total tool, but it makes me feel just a slightly bit better.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I hate when I take an end spot, and park way against the end curb (or grass or whatever), and the next car parks over the line into my spot. As long as there isn't a ding, I can forgive it, but I still get annoyed. I should put out cones at the edge of the parking spot. :cussing:


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Every time I hear one of these horror stories it makes me want to hook up a motion camera on my car. It would trigger an alarm that says something like this: "HEY *******! YA YOU! GET THE **** AWAY FROM MY CAR!!!" Short and sweet. :biggrin: ps. I once saw a shopping cart at target hit a ABS body van full throttle doing 2k worth of damage in a split second. Just be glad you weren't THAT poor sob. I do however feel your pain. We've all been there, and the world will never be short on assholes.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

cruzers said:


> These guys have all the precision and fancy tools that are able to get behind the fender. I watch them do it. It took about an hour or so. My van was actually worse than your ding, what's important is that it didn't damage the actual paint on the car and it appears fine from the picture. Google dent doctor or similar and find someone local. Trust me it'll be the best $100.00 you'll spend, and you'll feel good again.


I'll do that, cuz there is only a tiny scratch in the clear which I can live with.

I took my wife out last night and I took a risk and parked the farrthest away as possible and I double parked. Car was dead center on the line lol.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I hate that, at the apartment complex where I live, parking is cCRAZY, I got a ding 2 days after buying the car. It would be about $100 at the dealer, but I'm not gonna fix it. I always park away from others for this reason and am sure never to ding anyone else's car.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> This is why I keep a notepad and a pen in my glove box. I love to leave little passive-aggressive notes under someone's windshield wiper when they piss me off. Might not stop then from being a total tool, but it makes me feel just a slightly bit better.


HeHe...I like this...I keep a little notepad for recording my DIC numbers and such at fillup time....now I just may have a new use for that notepad!
Thanks for the idea Lucy!


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

I would respectfully advise that you guys never, never move to Miami. NEVER (!)


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I learned a long time ago that parking all alone in a lot with a new can is not the smartest thing you can do as there are asshats that just wait to park next to you....if for no other reason than to piss you off. I usually try to find either a front spot (so there will only be a car on one side of me) or actually park between 2 cars if the space is pretty big and just hope I leave before they do or hope for the best.
One thing that DOES piss me off to no end are shopping carts!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Another vote for checking with a specialized dent repair place first. When a dealer's body shop charges you the $187.50 for tapping out the ding, all they have done is have a dent contractor come in and do it for them. Usually for about $50. This is exactly what happens in the body shop where I work. I'm not faulting a dealer for doing that just letting you know there are cheaper alternatives. If you happen to know anyone that works at a dealer you might be able to get the name of the person they use to remove dings and have them do it under the table. I have done this with our dent guy several times and he usually charged me $40.


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

Definitely Dent Doctor or the like. You don't have paint loss so it should be almost as good as new. Make sure they have been around a while as I have seen newbies make things worse. As a side note I got my first ding the day i got mine. About as big as yours but down to the metal. I _*have*_ to get it repaired and repainted. Its too new to just let it go... :angry:


----------

